# AUSTRALIA / NEW ZEALAND - 2015 Cricket World Cup



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

This is how i see it:
*Australia- 8 stadiums*
MCG- 100,000
SCG- 55,000 (as of 2015)
Gabba- 40,000
Adelaide Oval- 35,000 (as of 2015)
Skilled Stadium- 35,000 (as of 2015)
Perth- New Subiaco or WACA
Bellrieve Oval- 15,000???
Gold Coast- 25,000

*New Zealand- 3 stadiums*
Wellington Cake Tin
Aukland-eden park
AMI stadium


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Is it coming here again? I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

Wezza said:


> Is it coming here again? I haven't heard anything about it.


Yeap


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

magic_johnson said:


> This is how i see it:
> *Australia- 8 stadiums*
> MCG- 100,000
> SCG- 55,000 (as of 2015)
> ...


Take out skilled stadium, or consider exchanging it with a venue in Darwin. I've never known Skilled to host cricket matches. Western Sydney is probably another REPLACEMENT option for Skilled given its large population growth and likely suitable stadium by 2015.


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

aaronaugi1 said:


> Take out skilled stadium, or consider exchanging it with a venue in Darwin. I've never known Skilled to host cricket matches. Western Sydney is probably another REPLACEMENT option for Skilled given its large population growth and likely suitable stadium by 2015.


Possibly. Skilled stadium hosted a vic v qld twenty/20 last year n got 12-13,000. With its expansion, they are planing on getting one a year. I think it'd be a good stadium for cricket. The showgrounds would certainly be a possibility for smaller matches (should be 20,000+ by 2012). 
I think you're right was darwin also. Geelong people can always go down to Melbourne for some cricket. Darwin people can....hop on a plane for 2-3 hours to brisbane? :lol:


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz (May 31, 2008)

What about posting pics of the stadiums? It'd be great!

:cheers:


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

On Wikipedia it states this - "The 2015 ICC Cricket World Cup will be the eleventh Cricket World Cup, and will be jointly hosted by Australia and New Zealand. *The location of the games will be evenly split, with the location of the final yet to be decided*." 

I also remember reading somewhere that the ICC wants no more than 15 venues, so if they went for the full 15, Australia would have 8 and NZ 7. 

I would imagine the seven New Zealand would be - 


Eden Park (Auckland) - Currently being upgraded - 47,000 approx










Seddon Park (Hamilton) - 11,000










Mclean Park (Napier) - Currently being upgraded - 21,000










Westpac Stadium (Wellington) - 30,000 approx










Basin Reserve (Wellington) - 11,600










AMI Stadium (Christchurch) - Currently being upgraded - 40,000 approx










Queenstown Events Centre (Queenstown) - 19,000 approx


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

No offence to new zealand but it seams a bit strange to evenly split it considering it is comparible in size to an australian state.
Anyway I think the options for Aus will be between.

MCG (VIC)
SCG (NSW)
GABBA (QLD)
Adelaide Oval (SA)
WACA (WA)
Carrara (QLD)
Skilled (VIC)
Bellerive (TAS)
Aurora (TAS)
TIO (NT)
Manuka (ACT)


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

^^No offence taken . Personally I can see NZ getting about 1/3rd of the matches. I think it will all depend on what group format they decide to go with. Looking back last time Australia/NZ hosted it in '92, there were 39 matches. 25 of which were hosted in Australia and 14 in New Zealand. Australia used 11 venues and NZ 7. 

*Australian Venues '92*
MCG - Melbourne(Final)
SCG - Sydney(Semi Final)
WACA - Perth
Bellerive - Hobart
Ray Mitchell Oval - Mackay
Adelaide Oval - Adelaide
Eastern Oval - Ballarat
Manuka Oval - Canberra
Berri Oval - Berri
Lavington Oval - Albury

*New Zealand Venues '92*
Eden Park - Auckland (Opening Match, Semi Final)
Trust Bank Park - Hamilton
Basin Reserve - Wellington
McLean Park - Napier
Pukekura Park - New Plymouth
Lancaster Park - Christchurch
Carisbrook - Dunedin


----------



## Richo83 (Nov 19, 2008)

mvictory said:


> No offence to new zealand but it seams a bit strange to evenly split it considering it is comparible in size to an australian state.


Ditto. I hope they use Subiaco, it's a hole but it's larger than the waca and gives fans better chance of getting tickets. 

IMO possible:

MCG
Gabba
ANZ stadium (has hosted games before)
SCG
Adelaide Oval
Subi (or if I don't get my wish, the waca )
Manuka
Bellerive
TIO
Cararra

Ten venues, of which some will be dropped. I think they should definitely pick larger grounds, MCG, ANZ and some of the larger reconfigured stadiums from 2011 would be great. :banana: Come on ACB, you know it makes sense.


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

piles said:


> Queenstown Events Centre (Queenstown) - 19,000 approx


Do you have a non-wikipedia source for that?


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

IHaveNoLegs said:


> Do you have a non-wikipedia source for that?


No, couldn't really find any info besides Wiki which stated it has 6,000 permanent and can have 13,000 temp seats put in. You think that figure could be wrong?


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

Its a pretty small ground, it doesn't look like it could be any bigger than Seddon Park or the Basin Reserve. I've never heard of a crowd anywhere near that size ever being there. 19,000 does sound plauasable for concerts though.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Tony Ireland Stadium in Townsville could possibly be a venue for smaller matches.


----------



## soutie (Feb 24, 2009)

That is a lot of grounds, spread over a huge area, to host a cricket world cup at. I am little hazy on the CWC format (because they seem to change it every bloody tournament), but there are only about 15 countries taking part only half of whom has a substantial fanbase. Wouldn't it be better to rather go with 6-8 venues that are used regularly so that fans don't have to travel so much to follow the tournament?


----------



## Richo83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Fans wont be a problem, aussies will turn out in huge numbers alongside the Sub-continent. Travel will always be a problem, places like Perth and Brisbane will always get games due to their history and presence of a proper cricket ground. Considering we already have the cricket world cup, the ICC seems to accept the problem of travel (and note, try traveling from Bangalore to New Delhi in a quick amount of time, it's further distance than from Melbourne to Brisbane and not _that_ much, 800ks less) than from Perth to Melbourne which foreigners always gawk at. If FIFA accepts LA and NY, ICC should and it seems will accept Perth and Melbourne


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

We need to get the cup back to 8 nations in our World Cup. The best world cup ever was 1992. Ever since, they have included too many rubbish nations who are not up to it.

Use the 4 years in between and a league table to decide the best 8.

In the Cup itself, everyone plays each other once, then a semi and a final. Job done. 

Dunno if 50 over cricket will still be around then. It may be replaced due to lack of interest.


----------



## soutie (Feb 24, 2009)

Richo83 said:


> Fans wont be a problem, aussies will turn out in huge numbers alongside the Sub-continent. Travel will always be a problem, places like Perth and Brisbane will always get games due to their history and presence of a proper cricket ground. Considering we already have the cricket world cup, the ICC seems to accept the problem of travel (and note, try traveling from Bangalore to New Delhi in a quick amount of time, it's further distance than from Melbourne to Brisbane and not _that_ much, 800ks less) than from Perth to Melbourne which foreigners always gawk at. If FIFA accepts LA and NY, ICC should and it seems will accept Perth and Melbourne


No problem with the distances per se (it will be an issue with any sporting event in Australia). Unless grounds are in the same city, it doesn't really matter if it is two hours flight or six hours, your entire day is lost due to travelling. 

My problem is rather with the number of venues. Say a fan wishes to follwing his team and they play one game in Townsville, the nexy in Auckland, next in Sydney and then Perth. That is a bloody expensive way of doing things. I would rather that there is fewer grounds so that fans can base themselves in single city and just do the occassional trip around the country(Countries considering that there will be games played in NZ it seems).


----------



## nattenis (Nov 26, 2009)

piles said:


> On Wikipedia it states this - "The 2015 ICC Cricket World Cup will be the eleventh Cricket World Cup, and will be jointly hosted by Australia and New Zealand. *The location of the games will be evenly split, with the location of the final yet to be decided*."
> 
> I also remember reading somewhere that the ICC wants no more than 15 venues, so if they went for the full 15, Australia would have 8 and NZ 7.
> 
> ...



This game will be awesome. I had a blast playing the demo.


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

Great grounds. I wish I could understand the rules of that sport.


----------



## Langers (Jun 29, 2009)

I really don't see any reason why NZ need to co-host the World Cup when we have many venues that are suitable. 

1. MCG
2. SCG
3. GABBA
4. WACA
5. Adelaide Oval
6. Bellerive Oval
7. Cazaly's Stadium (Cairns). Capacity 12,000 and lights.
8. Manuka Oval
9. Marrara Cricket Ground (Darwin), 15,000

Then possibilities:

ANZ Stadium
Aurora Stadium
AAMI Stadium
Etihad Stadium


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ You don't, but it's the way the ICC works for the good of the game. India doesn't need Bangladesh or Sri Lanka either.

This way every Test playing nation gets to host more regulary. If every country hosted by themselves then Australia would likely only get the tournament once every 32 years.


----------



## Langers (Jun 29, 2009)

piles said:


> ^^ You don't, but it's the way the ICC works for the good of the game. India doesn't need Bangladesh or Sri Lanka either.
> 
> This way every Test playing nation gets to host more regulary. *If every country hosted by themselves then Australia would likely only get the tournament once every 32 years*.


Which would be a disgrace since we're one of 3 countries that actually attracts decent crowds (Eng, Ind, Aus). 

Even as it stands now it's a joke we haven't got any of the big tournaments more often (WC, CT, T20) meanwhile they are rotated through the same countries over and over again.

ICC is corrupt and very poorly run, everyone knows it.


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

Langers said:


> Which would be a disgrace since we're one of 3 countries that actually attracts decent crowds (Eng, Ind, Aus).
> 
> Even as it stands now it's a joke we haven't got any of the big tournaments more often (WC, CT, T20) meanwhile they are rotated through the same countries over and over again.
> 
> ICC is corrupt and very poorly run, everyone knows it.


NZ also gets decent crowds for T20's and ODI's, it's only Test Matches that don't get good turn outs here. I don't know the in's and out's but has Australia actually bidded for either the Champions Trophy or T20 tournaments?


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

ANZ want the final.
http://www.smh.com.au/sport/cricket/anz-to-take-on-mcg-in-bid-for-world-cup-20091202-k6dj.html


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

magic_johnson said:


> ANZ want the final.
> http://www.smh.com.au/sport/cricket/anz-to-take-on-mcg-in-bid-for-world-cup-20091202-k6dj.html


Interesting article, although I think they are dreaming about getting the final when the MCG has a larger capacity and is much better suited for Cricket. Also a couple of points....



> Australia is bidding for the 2015 tournament and, if successful, the Sydney Olympic Park ground intends to challenge Melbourne head-on.


Australia (with NZ) have already have been successful with the bid, this was confirmed I believe in 2007. 



> sources said that up to 60 per cent of international grounds failed to meet the ICC's size specifications, including New Zealand's Eden Park


After the current upgrade, Eden Park will be up to ICC size specifications.


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

magic_johnson said:


> ANZ want the final.
> http://www.smh.com.au/sport/cricket/anz-to-take-on-mcg-in-bid-for-world-cup-20091202-k6dj.html


That would just be stupid MCG is one of the best and most recogniseable cricket stadiums in the world and it is in the centre of the city. Why would you even consider using a stadium which is poorly suited to cricket, an hour out of the city and with 20,000 less capacity.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

The Final should be in Sydney.
Melbourne had their turn.


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

ExSydney said:


> The Final should be in Sydney.
> Melbourne had their turn.


If the MCG can sell it out, it should go there.


----------



## darkhorse09 (Jul 16, 2009)

piles said:


> Interesting article, although I think they are dreaming about getting the final when the MCG has a larger capacity and is much better suited for Cricket. Also a couple of points....
> 
> 
> Australia (with NZ) have already have been successful with the bid, this was confirmed I believe in 2007.
> ...


Who ever said that Eden Park is not up to ICC size specifications are all tossers. Did Eden Park host matches at the 1992 World cup? YES. Who governed and approved that tournament? ICC!! Get over it. Eden Park is fine to play cricket. Eat that!! ( I don't mean you piles, just the negative comments from the article)


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ I believe that the ICC changed some rules around in the mid 90's regarding the size of the playing surface. Anything built after the year the rule changed had to be a certain size. As it stands currently, Eden Park is below that size but as it was built before the rule came into effect it is exempt. I remember hearing this is the reason that Yarrow Stadium in New Plymouth can't hold Cricket matches as it was built (or had major renovations) after this date. ANZ stadium would fall under the same category as Yarrow Stadium as it was built after the law came into effect. 

And next year Eden Park will (finally) be up to ICC specifications :cheers::banana:

I'm pretty sure this is the case but anyone can feel free to correct me if I'm wrong :cheers:


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

From Cricinfo 

*Australia and New Zealand on standby for World Cup*
Cricinfo staff
February 22, 2010

Australia and New Zealand are believed to be part of a contingency plan to shift the 2011 World Cup out of the subcontinent due to security threats. Justin Vaughan, the New Zealand Cricket (NZC) chief executive, admitted to such a move, but was hopeful that the tournament would go ahead as planned. He also said that New Zealand would tour India as scheduled at the end of the year.

"You cannot move the timing of the tournament [the World Cup], in March-April, so really there's only Australia-New Zealand and South Africa who could host it," Vaughan told Stuff.co.nz. "Obviously, players need to be safe, but we cannot run away when a threat is made. By tightening the security measures around the teams we somehow have to make it safe otherwise the sport will struggle to survive if we cannot find a solution.

"We've got to find a way to make this work because Asia is the heartbeat of cricket in the present day."

Vaughan said that assessing security for the India tour would also be critical. "India is so important and you cannot envisage a scenario when you cannot tour India - it's not worth thinking about," he said. "The host's security plans are vital. I'd go anywhere in the world if there was the right security plan. I'd go to Iraq, if the right security was in place."

However, Haroon Lorgat, the ICC chief executive, assured that major cricket nations would work in unison to ensure the World Cup did not fall prey to terrorism. "The World Cup is the big piece of work that we have to deliver - and we intend to do so," Lorgat told the Guardian. "The whole issue of security is dynamic, but we will assess it very carefully and implement whatever measures are necessary to ensure safety and security. I do not share the same concerns for India as Pakistan.

"We have established a quality network of security managers at each of the full member boards and through that we can develop a far better co-ordinated approach to safety and security."

Security fears regarding the upcoming IPL have intensified after the 313 Brigade, Al-Qaeda's operational arm in Pakistan, issued a warning to "the international community" not to send its representatives to major sports events being staged in India.

While Tim May, the chief executive of FICA, the international players' union, has warned of a spate of player withdrawals from the tournament due to security concerns, England team's security adviser Reg Dickason said the threat from the 313 Brigade was credible and that security could not be guaranteed in India.

Other reported threats targeting the Commonwealth Games and the Hockey World Cup, both due to be hosted in India this year, have worsened the situation. Earlier, the Shiv Sena, a right-wing regional political party, had claimed it would not allow Australian cricketers to participate in the competition as a protest against attacks on Indian students in Australia.

The 2011 World Cup is scheduled to be played in India, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh from February 19-April 2 after Pakistan was ruled out as a co-host following a terrorist attack on touring Sri Lankan players in Lahore in March last year.


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Cricket World Cup cities must be split between countries which si garbage. New Zealand should withdraw from this world cup IMO. Give is to Australia and have 7 or 8 venues.


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

> Great grounds. I wish I could understand the rules of that sport.


The rules are the biggest secret of the British Commonwealth


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

magic_johnson said:


> This is how i see it:
> *Australia- 8 stadiums*
> MCG- 100,000
> SCG- 55,000 (as of 2015)
> ...


I believe ICC Won't accept Eden parks due to small ground not capacity. It is time to build new 30,000 seaters stadium in auckland and Auckland can host a semi final for 2015 WORLD CUP. I don't think AMI Stadium so AMI is also same like eden parks.

List of Ground to host 2015 world cup in New zealand. 
Seddon park (Hamilton), Basin Reserve (Wellington), mclean park (Napier), 
Queenstown event centre (Queen town)

Look How carribean ground reconstructed and major renovated.? 

Why new zealand always use cricket at rugby stadium.? I don't understand.!


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

venki04ss said:


> Why new zealand always use cricket at rugby stadium.? I don't understand.!


because most New Zealand stadium are Multi-use and why Australia always use football or Rugby at cricket stadium?


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

Eden park and AMI Stadium have alwful dimensions for cricket but they will still be hosting world cup games

"Any ground which has been approved to host international cricket prior to 1st October 2007 or which is currently under construction as of this date which is unable to conform to these new minimum dimensions shall be exempt. In such cases the regulations in force immediately prior to the adoption of these regulations shall apply."
http://static.icc-cricket.yahoo.net/...640264_993.pdf
page 120



piles said:


> the ICC works for the good of the game.


:lol::lol:


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ Kinda taking my quote out of context. In that INSTANCE the ICC is working for the good of the game. Causes a clusterfuck in many other areas however  . 

And Eden Park's dimensions should be vastly improved once renovations are complete and up to ICC minimum requirements. I'd be suprised if it didn't get a semi final.


----------



## seaphorm (Apr 2, 2010)

piles said:


> ^^ Kinda taking my quote out of context. In that INSTANCE the ICC is working for the good of the game. Causes a clusterfuck in many other areas however  .
> 
> And Eden Park's dimensions should be vastly improved once renovations are complete and up to ICC minimum requirements. I'd be suprised if it didn't get a semi final.


i think as the 2011 rugby world cup will prove (and it's 3.5 billion tv audience).. both new zealand and australia will have the facilities to host the cup alone - but this is not the most important factor. 

from a tv revenue perspective, there's not a hell of a lot of difference between games selling 45,000 seats at eden park in auckland, or 46,000 seats at the scg in sydney or 42,000 seats at the gabba in brisbane, or 38,000 seats at ami stadium in chch... 

so long as the tournament sells 6-700,000 tickets... which it's likely to do - especially with australia playing at the mcg more than twice. the most important factor is that possibly as many as 3 billion people will be watching the tournament on tv. this is where the billions of revenue for the tournament will come from - and this will come in irrespective of whether games are played in new zealand, tibet or tajikistan. 

this gives flexibility with regards to sharing games around - and it's good for the icc to be seen to looking out for every one. by splitting the tournament between big and small nations you please both... this is especially important when taking into account the fact that they're going to want other fringe nations to push on in the future - to both host and compete in tournaments - increasing revenue and viewer-ship in the future... if new zealand can't host, then there's no chance for the netherlands or ireland or the united states down the track.


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

seaphorm said:


> i think as the 2011 rugby world cup will prove (and it's 3.5 billion tv audience).. both new zealand and australia will have the facilities to host the cup alone - but this is not the most important factor.
> 
> from a tv revenue perspective, there's not a hell of a lot of difference between games selling 45,000 seats at eden park in auckland, or 46,000 seats at the scg in sydney or 42,000 seats at the gabba in brisbane, or 38,000 seats at ami stadium in chch...
> 
> ...


How will Rugby World Cup get a tv audience of 3.5 billion when the Final in Paris last tiem only got 20 000 000 worldwide? This tv viewership with the Rugby World Cup is total bullshit


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

Weebie said:


> How will Rugby World Cup get a tv audience of 3.5 billion when the Final in Paris last tiem only got 20 000 000 worldwide? This tv viewership with the Rugby World Cup is total bullshit


^^ +1


----------



## seaphorm (Apr 2, 2010)

Weebie said:


> How will Rugby World Cup get a tv audience of 3.5 billion when the Final in Paris last tiem only got 20 000 000 worldwide? This tv viewership with the Rugby World Cup is total bullshit


according to the rugby world cup website, 20 million viewers _in france alone_ watched the final. this doesn't take into account viewers in 237 other countries - the game rated 67% in france which is fairly unprecedented.

the game also attracted 16 million viewers in the uk for example... 

i can't find the total viewers for the final at the moment... but you're looking at world wide viewers into the hundreds of millions of viewers. 

another fact.. is that the 3.5 billion viewers is for household ratings only, and these figures don't include viewers at public screenings and in bars. my partner for example watched in the town square of montpellier (france) with 5,000 others, i watched it in a bar with 300 odd others (new zealand). and there were screenings like this in every major city in most major rugby countries and beyond across the world, so actual viewers including public screenings and bars was probably well above 4 billion.

http://www.rugbyworldcup.com/destinationnewzealand/news/newsid=2036054.html


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

The 3.5 billion is cumulative audience. Just like the FIFA World Cup has a cumulative audience of 30 billion for the tournament. There aren't 30 billion people in the world are there? To suggest the Rugby World Cup got 3.5 billion for the Final, while a FIFA World Cup Final only gets 700 million, is utter nonsense, and total propaganda by rugby fans. 

3.5 billion is a cumulative audience of the tournament.

Rugby fans have a knack of trying to make rugby seem more important by using these figures as the actual number of people across the world that watched. Total inferiorty complex. The guy who posted above actually believes 4 billion, out of the 6.5 or whatever billion there are on this earth, watched a Rugby WC Final...rugby, the number 1 sport in approximately 3 countries in the world.


----------



## seaphorm (Apr 2, 2010)

MS20 said:


> The guy who posted above actually believes 4 billion, out of the 6.5 or whatever billion there are on this earth, watched a Rugby WC Final...rugby, the number 1 sport in approximately 3 countries in the world.


are you talking about me? i think you're a touch misled.... you're putting words into my mouth.

i don't think i stated that 4 billion people watched a rwc final. in fact i think you'll see that i said_ "hundreds of millions of viewers"_... nor did i show any indication of an inferiority complex... i was just answering the people who questioned the stats in the two posts above mine.


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

So you were referring to cumulative as well with the 4 billion figure? Ok, fair enough, you certainly didn't make that clear. In any case, "hundreds of millions" if pure fallacy. Again, FIFA WC Final only gets 700 million...suggesting RWC Final gets anywhere near that... it just doesn't compute sorry. Outside of France, UK, Australia, South Africa, and NZ rugby is hardly established, let alone followed fervently. If 35 million in France and UK watched it collectively, I'd be very interested to know where the other 100-X00 million (referring to your 'hundreds of millions) are watching from... if you could enlighten us all.


----------



## seaphorm (Apr 2, 2010)

MS20 said:


> So you were referring to cumulative as well with the 4 billion figure? Ok, fair enough, you certainly didn't make that clear. In any case, "hundreds of millions" if pure fallacy. Again, FIFA WC Final only gets 700 million...suggesting RWC Final gets anywhere near that... it just doesn't compute sorry. Outside of France, UK, Australia, South Africa, and NZ rugby is hardly established, let alone followed fervently. If 35 million in France and UK watched it collectively, I'd be very interested to know where the other 100-X00 million (referring to your 'hundreds of millions) are watching from... if you could enlighten us all.


to quote myself:



> possibly as many as 3 billion people will be watching the tournament on tv





> i can't find the total viewers for the final at the moment... but you're looking at world wide viewers into the hundreds of millions of viewers.


i don't know how much clearer than that i need to be??... as for where i got my figures from... open your eyes. i provided a link.


you obviously have an axe to grind and seem to be needing to belittle rugby for some reason so to put a few things straight:

nowhere did i comment about any relationship between the football and rugby world cups, nowhere did i try to say that rugby is amazing or better than football or anything of the sort (you're welcome to quote me if you believe anything different). i am under no illusions that rugby in any way compares to football in popularity. nobody here has insinuated anything of the sort. i have not mentioned football. i don't quite understand what you're getting at pushing that comparison, you seem to be simply going "football is more popular than rugby.. nyaaa nyaa" 

20 years ago 650 million people watched the entire tournament... next year it's expected to be 4 billion. that's a good growth for rugby. they should be rightfully pleased with the sport's growth. irrespective of who watches what other sport... 

if you have a problem with the stats that official sites provide, you can question the tv companies providing them. the most reliable statistics available come from _initiative Sports Futures_. they suggest that the average viewer ship for the rugby world cup final in 2007 was 72 million, with a total viewership for the game of 108 million, not including - as my quote above suggests - public viewings. this is compared to the 78 million average viewers for the champions league final and 97 million average for the superbowl the same year.

strangely, the same company suggests that the multi billion claims from most major tournaments (including fifa's claims of 715 million final viewers)are estimates only and are impossible to verify. so perhaps we should keep our collective heads out of the clouds in future.

perhaps now we should go back to talking cricket... which isn't as popular as either rugby or football..


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Actually, cricket is far more popular than rugby, if we're going by pure numbers alone. I don't have an axe to grind with rugby itself, in fact I watched many of the games in 2007, I just particularly dislike rugby fans' claims of popularity.


----------



## gho (Oct 9, 2007)

The Fifa WC final only got 700million? I reckon that if India makes the final of the 2011 World Cup there is a very good chance that the record will be broken, esp. if the finalist is another highly populated country, such as Pakistan.


----------



## seaphorm (Apr 2, 2010)

gho said:


> The Fifa WC final only got 700million? I reckon that if India makes the final of the 2011 World Cup there is a very good chance that the record will be broken, esp. if the finalist is another highly populated country, such as Pakistan.


actually when ratings company initiative Sports Futures were commissioned to look into it, they found that only 260 million could be verified. they forced FIFA to change the way it reported statistics to it's prospective sponsors.


----------



## nadeem1414 (Jun 19, 2010)

oh, what a nice site which is giving the live stadium location, i like very much the wellington which is very beautiful stadium, like Australia Cricket perth which is also very nice stadium.


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/cricket/7011652/Push-for-Christchurch-matches-at-World-Cup

*Push for Christchurch matches at World Cup*

The New Zealand boss of the 2015 Cricket World Cup is throwing her clout behind Christchurch as a venue, saying she expects the city to play a "really important" part in the tournament.

Therese Walsh, previously the chief operating officer of the Rugby World Cup, has landed the role as the head of the New Zealand side of the tournament that is a joint venture with Australia.

Walsh, 40, made her name in sports administration with the New Zealand Rugby Union and was responsible for a large amount of their financial growth during her tenure as chief financial officer.

She was then part of the NZRU's bid to host the World Cup before joining Martin Snedden's organising crew.

Since October last year, the Wellington-born and bred accountant has sat on New Zealand Cricket's board, but is confident her cricket administration career will get off to a better start than her playing one.

"I got out for a golden duck at high school in my first game," she told The Press yesterday. "I'm more of a supporter than a player. I've always watched it and I can vividly remember following the 1992 World Cup in New Zealand and Australia."

She'll have the backing of the Canterbury cricket public if she sticks to her word and Christchurch is given matches when the draw and allocation is announced early next year.

"Personally I'm very keen to see games in Christchurch and the whole Cricket World Cup organisation sees Christchurch as potentially a really important part of the tournament."

Walsh said her team, which could total as many as 50 fulltime staff spread throughout New Zealand, had already opened dialogue with the key stakeholders in Christchurch; the council, the Canterbury Earthquake Recovery Authority (Cera) and both New Zealand and Canterbury Cricket.

"We need to continue that engagement," she said. "Because, ultimately, Christchurch will need to have a venue available that complies with the basic specifications and just to make sure all those things are in place."

Walsh's goals for the tournament are simple; for New Zealand to build on the success of the Rugby World Cup and for the public to get behind the tournament, creating the same festival atmosphere as there was last year.

"I'd like New Zealand to feel at the end of it, that we actually do major events, we just didn't do one major event, we can do many and we have the capability and infrastructure to pull it off meaningfully many times."

Although she doesn't see any potential trouble with dealing with the Australian organisers, Walsh said she would stand up for interests on this side of the Tasman and was happy to be the advocate for all things Kiwi.

And while it's easy to think of this tournament as second-rate compared with the Rugby World Cup, she insists it's every bit as big globally and could be domestically too.

Working alongside Australia will be the major difference, but Walsh was hopeful that too could be the start of something more positive long-term.

"It's quite funny, a few weeks after the Cricket World Cup final, is the centenary of Anzac, so there'll be a commemoration ... celebrating having worked together in very difficult circumstances and [the World Cup] will be circumstances where there is a lot of fun involved and a lot of camaraderie."


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

2015 Cricket World Cup co-host in New zealand is Joke.

Kiwis Cannot invest money for 2-3 10,000-20,000 capacity international cricket stadium for 2015 CWC. 

Learn Lesson from Sri Lanka (2011 CWC). Sri Lanka built 2 new stadias and upgrade a stadium in colombo. 

Opening match, 2 quarters finals, 2 Semi finals, Final should be held in Australia.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Word is that a retractable roof will be constructed for Homebush Stadium,Sydney by 2015

Guaranteed play,no rain delays,84,000 capacity


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

ExSydney said:


> Word is that a retractable roof will be constructed for Homebush Stadium,Sydney by 2015
> 
> Guaranteed play,no rain delays,84,000 capacity


Sydney going to have 2 venues for WC 2015?


----------



## sam of sydney (Oct 31, 2012)

they should do it like this
Australia
MCG (3 round robin + final)
Adelaide Oval (3 round robin + semi-final)
SCG (3 round robin + quarter-final)
Gabba (3 round robin + quarter-final)
WACA (3 round robin)
Bellerive Oval (3 round robin)
Manuka Oval (2 round robin)
Ray Mitchell Oval (1 round robin)
New Zealand
Eden Park (3 round robin + quarter-final + semi-final)
McLean Park (3 round robin + quarter-final)
Seddon Park (4 round robin)
Basin Reserve (3 round robin)
Wellington Regional Stadium (3 round robin)
University Oval (3 round robin)
Queenstown Events Centre (2 round robin)


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

sam of sydney said:


> they should do it like this
> Australia
> MCG (3 round robin + final)
> Adelaide Oval (3 round robin + semi-final)
> ...


I am Indian. 
Why you choose Eden Park - semi final.! Eden park isn't oval shape or real cricket venue.! Eden park is too small.! not good for semi final. 

SCG, Adelaide should host semi final. 
The Gabba, WACA - Quarters final

Eden park - Quarter finals 
Seddon Park - Quarter finals

what about new venue Hagley Oval, Christchurch, North harbour stadium (covert to cricket field), Auckland.


----------



## KiwiBrit (Feb 7, 2006)

The Hagley Oval in Christchurch would be a superb venue... if only the local council members would agree!


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

http://designbuildsource.com.au/plans-zealand-cricket-ground-spin

Is This Project True or just render.!


----------



## master_klon (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ Just a render that the 'Ministry of Architecture + Interiors' has created. There has been no talk by the council about a cricket stadium on this site, and Western Springs remains the most likely location for a cricket stadium in the future.

The site shown in the render is on Auckland's waterfront and will be transformed in a few years from its former industrial use to become a public park. The company which created the render thought that the site could be used as both a cricket stadium and a park, but I'm happy it is not going to happen because the location is too nice to have a flat, boring park.


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

venki04ss said:


> I am Indian.
> Why you choose Eden Park - semi final.! Eden park isn't oval shape or real cricket venue.! Eden park is too small.! not good for semi final.


Eden Park will be the only NZ venue that realistically has a chance to host a semi final, due to the fact it it can hold host about 45,000 spectators for cricket.

The stadium now also falls in line with ICC ground size specifications since its upgrade which has seen the shape of the ground improved and the wicket realigned.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Auckland should at most host a Quarter Final. Sydney and Melbourne is where the Semi's should be, maybe Adelaide because of the Oval's capacity and historical significance. Brisbane and Wellington for other 1/4 finals.

Perth misses out because of distance and small size of the WACA.


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

Won't NZ as a co-host get a SF (like in 92)?


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

While I'd be surprised if Eden Park didn't host a semi final, there's an interesting piece on it here from mid year, with the allocation changed to a 68-32 per cent revenue split. 

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/cricket/6864023/New-deal-for-NZs-Cricket-World-Cup-hosting

"No decisions have been made on where the games will be played. I think everyone will be very sensible where the games will be played. This is a really good result for NZC and both Australia and New Zealand are conscious of having a meaningful competition in both countries."

Asked directly whether New Zealand could expect to retain their semifinal, White said: "I'm not sure. I'm very confident we'll have an important part of the tournament here in New Zealand."


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

It just doesn't feel right that the 5 largest city in the bid should host a Semi-Final. I don't understand why Australia and NZ can't host a Cricket World Cup seperetely, NZ isn't too small to hold it alone. Perth misses out because of the WACA's size and the new stadium being some years away. Why should Brisbane miss out to Auckland?
Sydney and Melbourne are in another level of importance.
Adelaide may be slightly smaller than Auckland but it does have the Adelaide Oval which by 2014 will hold 54000 (50000 seated).


----------



## AP Entertainment New (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice information found, good grounds.. thank u

http://www.cricketersinfo.com/


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.thatscricket.com/news/2013/01/19/mcg-to-host-2015-world-cup-final-reports-065833.html

The Melbourne Cricket Ground (MCG) is expected to host the 2015 World Cup final while Sydney Cricket Ground (SCG) has not been favoured though it also featured in the list of venues to host the prestigious World Cup final, according to reports. According to a leading Australian daily, Sydney Cricket Ground could host one of the semi-finals while MCG would be hosting the prestigious World Cup final in 2015. MCG attracted a crowd of around 87,182 during the World Cup between Pakistan and England in 1992, which could have also helped MCG bag the opportunity to host the final again. While ANZ stadium could be another venue for hosting the World Cup matches, which will be completed by next summer.

^^

Obvious speculation.


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

*World Cup final returns to Melbourne*

http://www.espncricinfo.com/icc-cricket-world-cup-2015/content/current/story/656365.html

Twenty-three years after Imran Khan led Pakistan to victory over England, Melbourne will again host the World Cup final in 2015, while Sydney and Auckland will hosts semi-finals just as they did in 1992.

A wide range of alternative options for the major matches of a tournament co-hosted by Australia and New Zealand had been discussed in the lead-up to the formal announcement of the official fixtures in Melbourne on Tuesday, including the prospect of a semi or final at Sydney's Olympic Stadium and even Adelaide Oval.

But the organisers ultimately retained the same formula as 1992, handing matches to the SCG and Eden Park before the event's show-piece takes place on March 29 at the MCG, where a crowd of more than 87,000 had watched Imran's team triumph.

Among other key fixtures, the previously earthquake-stricken Christchurch will host the tournament's opening match between New Zealand and Sri Lanka on February 14 at Hagley Oval, while later that same day Australia will play England at the MCG. The cup holders India will commence their tournament by facing Pakistan in Adelaide the following day.

Having been drawn together in Pool A, Australia will travel to Auckland to meet New Zealand on February 28. Melbourne, Sydney, Adelaide and Wellington will each host a quarter-final.

Many luminaries were on hand in Melbourne's Docklands for the announcement, including the ICC chief executive Dave Richardson who kept wicket for South Africa at the 1992 event, alongside Dennis Lillee, Ian Chappell, Kapil Dev, Sanath Jayasuriya, Adam Gilchrist and Michael Hussey.

"The ICC Cricket World Cup is the flagship tournament of the 50-over game. The 2015 tournament will mark 40 years since the first World Cup in 1975 and that history of great contests and heroes helps make the tournament what it is - the most sought after prize in our increasingly global game," Richardson said.

"The ICC Cricket World Cup 2015 will be returning to Australia and New Zealand after 23 years and will be staged at the back of two outstanding 50-over ICC events - the ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 and ICC Champions Trophy 2013. I'm absolutely confident that the success of the ICC Cricket World Cup 2015 will further strengthen the status of 50-over cricket as a successful and viable format alongside Tests and Twenty20 Internationals."

Several tournament venues have undergone major redevelopments with 2015 in mind, not least the SCG with a projected capacity of 48,000, and Adelaide Oval's expansion to accommodate 50,000. Eden Park has also undergone a considerable facelift to also be capable of hosting 50,000 spectators.

The tournament will feature 49 matches across 44 days in 14 cities throughout February and March of 2015. Australia's 2014-15 Test summer has been shortened to a mere four matches against India in order to leave room for the cup's lengthy schedule. A 14-team format has the competitors pitted in two groups of seven, each to play six pool matches before the top four in each group advance to the quarter-finals, semis and final.

Pool A: England, Australia, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, New Zealand, Qualifier 2 and Qualifier 3
Pool B: South Africa, India, Pakistan, West Indies Zimbabwe, Ireland and Qualifier 4

Venue cities: Adelaide, Auckland, Brisbane, Canberra, Christchurch, Dunedin, Napier, Nelson, Hamilton, Hobart, Melbourne, Perth, Sydney, Wellington


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Good Schedule I feel.

Big winners are Adelaide and small grounds in New Zealand. Big loser is Brisbane. an Australian qualifer match and thats about it...they will be furious.

Auckland gets a Semi final which in my opinion with the capcity of Eden Park they rightfully deserve.


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

So Melbourne get the final, not a great surprised being - by far - the largest and most suitable venue.

That said, the media in Melbourne are treating this as if it's the only major event in Australia in 2015. Did Melbourne not get pipped by Sydney to host the AFC Asian Cup final? Melbourne is a wonderful sports city but at times the media bias makes one cringe.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Perth and Brisbane get Pissed on because of Christchurch, Dunedin, Napier, Nelson, Hamilton. There really was no need for this Cricket WC to have 2 hosts.

Australia in an away game to New Zealand when we are the major partner?

Big win for New Zealand Cricket, not great for Australia beyond the old school of NSW, Vic and SA.


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

Walbanger said:


> Perth and Brisbane get Pissed on because of Christchurch, Dunedin, Napier, Nelson, Hamilton. There really was no need for this Cricket WC to have 2 hosts.
> 
> Australia in an away game to New Zealand when we are the major partner?
> 
> Big win for New Zealand Cricket, not great for Australia beyond the old school of NSW, Vic and SA.


Yeah doesn't make a lot of sense have 2 hosts. NZ could easily host it on their own, as could Australia. I understand decades ago that there was a need to co-host, but it's 2013!

NZ did certainly get a good share of the games this time around.


----------



## ShakeyNZ (Sep 16, 2007)

I think it's a pretty good schedule, but, I would be spewing if I was a Queenslander. Still, I don't think they should be looking across the Tasman with the evil eyes. In terms of being a *co-hosted* event (not the infamous sub hosting of the 2003 rugby world cup which was eventually a sole hosted event), I think NZ can rightfully claim host to that 1 QF and SF. 
We can discuss till the cows come home about if there was a need for a co-hosting when both nations have shown in the last few years they are more than capable of hosting mega events on their own - but, for whatever reason back when the bid was made, they went in it as a partnership.(it should be noted that the initial bid was turned down for the 2011 event)
Australia shouldn't feel peaved at a *need* for NZ, any more than NZ should feel the same way to Australia.

The hugely successful Rugby World Cup hosting certainly did no harm to the NZ case this time, and it's certainly helpful that the head of NZ operations was one of the key players in the organisation of the 2011 RWC. 

I guess Christchurch provides a nice story for the tournament, and if they pull it off, will certainly be an emotive day 1. 

As a relevant side note, I guess the co-hosting thing is something which the ICC seems to be extremely fond of. Especially when you think of the 2011 tournament hosted in the sub-continent - again, each nation could have surely hosted on their own. 
There must be some madness in the logic.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

It is a rubbish schedule when the 3rd (Brisbane) and 4th (Perth) biggest markets only get 3 games each.
The same amount as regional centres Hamilton, Nelson, Napier and Dunedin, earthquake battered Christchurch and one less than Wellington while both Perth and Brisbane are 5 times bigger.


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

Schedule works great for me :cheers:

I'm gonna aim for these games - 

NZ vs Sri Lanka - *Christchurch* Sat 14 Feb (Opening Game)
NZ vs Qualifier 3 - *Dunedin* Tues 17 Feb
NZ vs England - *Wellington* Fri 20 Feb
NZ vs Australia - *Auckland* Sat 28 Feb
Pakistan vs Sth Africa - *Auckland* Sat 7 March
India vs Ireland - *Hamilton* Tues 10 March
India vs Zimbabwe - *Auckland* Sat 14 March
Semi Final - *Auckland* Tues 24 March
Final - *Melbourne* Sun 29 March


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

The whole draw is a frikking joke!

I dont get this whole joint hosting crap that the ICC keep throwing down our throat.
Let Australia host the thing by itself.NZ,can do alone it next time.

Hoe many ICC events have been hosted in South Africa(T20,Champions,etc),how many in West Indies,How many in SriLanka??
Australia get nothing.We held the World Cup in 1992 and we had to share it with NZ.We are holding the World Cup in 2015 and once again,we share it with NZ.

As for NZ..Nelson...Napier...FFS..Thats like hosting a World Cup match in Wagga or Bunbury or Mackay or Dubbo.
Again,another consequence of joint hosting

Not only do we have to joint host,but we have to play a group game outside own own Country!
Australia v NZ in Auckland...What a joke...


The greatest and most successful cricketing nation in history has once again been shafted by the ICC.
Cricket in Australia is going through enough crap at the moment.This will only further alienate the Australian public away from the game.


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ How many ICC events have Australia actually bid for though? I know that Australia/NZ bid for the 2011 edition and missed out, but what else? (besides the T20 World Cup in a few years time). 

Nelson is a bit of a mystery, Napier was to be expected.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Gold Coast should've been chosen before half of these roody-poo NZ grounds.

Only Auckland, Wellington, maybe Hamilton, and Christchurch (as a symbolic gesture) had any business being considered.











EDIT: Over/under on how many sixes are hit at Eden Park? I'm guessing 40...


----------



## ShakeyNZ (Sep 16, 2007)

ExSydney said:


> The whole draw is a frikking joke!
> 
> I dont get this whole joint hosting crap that the ICC keep throwing down our throat.
> Let Australia host the thing by itself.NZ,can do alone it next time.
> ...


Or let NZ host this one... and Australia the next one? :lol:

There are arguments that can be made for all angles.
From the NZ perspective ....

* 2nd world cup co-hosted by Australia and NZ...... Australia get to host both finals ...... when do we get to host one?*
And why exactly should Australia have a natural right to host the clash between Australia and NZ? By nature of it being the bigger country? Well, that hardly seems fair. NZ will never win in that regard.
The match has to be held somewhere, why not in Auckland? 

At the end of the day, this is a co-hosting. THat was the bid, that was how it was won, this is how it will be run.
The question needs to be asked on why the obsession from the ICC on why co-hostings seem to be the favoured option. 
But , this is what we have.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

ShakeyNZ said:


> * 2nd world cup co-hosted by Australia and NZ...... Australia get to host both finals ...... *when do we get to host one?**


When you have a stadium worthy of a final.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^ You think it fair that the North Island have 14 matches, all in driving distance while Queensland and Western Australia only have 6 matches together?

Logic of Scale and Distance dictates that NZ should always be the jr partner in a bid with Australia. 
Australia is Crickets greatest power, WA and Qld have been potent developers of national players post WW2. 
Perth (2 million) and SE Qld (3 million) are given the same amount as Hamilton (148 000), Napier (58800) and Nelson (61100)?

How would you feel if Auckland was given the same amount of games as Bunbury, Cairns and Rockhampton in a Rugby World Cup?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Walbanger said:


> ^^ You think it fair that the North Island have 14 matches, all in driving distance while Queensland and Western Australia only have 6 matches together?
> 
> Logic of Scale and Distance dictates that NZ should always be the jr partner in a bid with Australia.
> Australia is Crickets greatest power, WA and Qld have been potent developers of national players post WW2.
> ...


I dont know too much about Australian or NZs markets, but from those numbers you mentioned its clear they are trying to be _too _egalitarian.

Lets face it, the only way NZ gets to host a cricket WC is by having Australia involved. Makes me wonder why Australia didnt use their muscle to host more games. Its not like they need NZ. Its a nice gesture by Australia to cede so much.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

New Zealand could easily do it on their own. I'd rather that than the current fixture which is quite frankly an insult to Queensland and Western Australia.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Walbanger said:


> New Zealand could easily do it on their own. I'd rather that than the current fixture which is quite frankly an insult to Queensland and Western Australia.


How many cricket suitable stadiums above 20k does NZ have?


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

5portsF4n said:


> How many cricket suitable stadiums above 20k does NZ have?


In my opinion, just the one in Wellington. Though that's pushing the definition of "suitable"...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

CharlieP said:


> In my opinion, just the one in Wellington. Though that's pushing the definition of "suitable"...


Thanks. Doesnt say much about the cricket WC if they can easily host it. Anyone know stadium requirements/capacities?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Well if the ICC feel that 7 venue's NZ are using for this World Cup are apporpiate then they certainly have enough for a WC of their own.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

By the ICC's logic, these grounds:




























are more World Cup-worthy than this one:










and are on-par with this one:


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Pics of suitable stadia in Australia NOT considered for Cricket World Cup

ANZ Stadium,Sydney -80,000









Skoda Stadium,Sydney -30,000









Etihad Stadium,Melbourne -56,000









Princes Park,Melbourne -30,000









Metricon Stadium,Gold Coast -25,000









Subiaco Oval,Perth -45,000









AAMI Stadium,Adelaide -50,000









Aurora Stadium,Launceston -20,000









Simonds Stadium,Geelong -35,000









I know most of these venues are not traditional cricket venues,but One Day Cricket,is not traditional and secondly,drop in pitches are the norm these days.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ don't forget Docklands


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

KingmanIII said:


> ^^ don't forget Docklands


How did I forget!
Just added.


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting article from the NZ Herald a couple of days ago...

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/cricket/news/article.cfm?c_id=29&objectid=10905699

*Administrator pays tribute to Aussies' 'incredibly fair' attitude to division of venues for competition in 2015.*

Four months ago Therese Walsh was downplaying the prospect of New Zealand having an equal share in the 2015 Cricket World Cup.

Getting a decent chunk of the blue riband matches would be a battle. Hosting a semifinal? Unlikely.

So yesterday's news on the venues for cup games has delighted New Zealand cricket administrators.

A 50-50 split of pool games, using the same number of venues as Australia, and a semifinal at Eden Park are all reasons to celebrate.

Walsh, who chairs the NZ arm of the World Cup organising committee, admits to a degree she was lowkey on New Zealand's prospects of securing juicy plums back in March, but said the goalposts had also moved significantly in the intervening period.

"I certainly didn't want a strong expectation or be raising people's hopes in terms of a semifinal. Until a couple of weeks ago we didn't have a confirmed match schedule."

A range of hurdles were cleared and Walsh and her team have come up with an outstanding package in terms of New Zealand's involvement in the tournament.


"If you'd asked me 12 or 15 months ago I don't think I'd have imagined this outcome," she said.

"As we got further into the process we got more ardent that if we were going to do this in New Zealand we needed to do it properly."

Rather than focus on hosting a semifinal, Walsh believed the packaging of matches was the key.

"That was the critical thing, what did the whole package look like. It's like a jigsaw puzzle; it has to be right."

Having three games at each of seven venues was initially more important for Australia, she believed, "but the more we worked through it, it became a principle and the mixture of venues worked nicely; it worked on a number of levels."

Quality bids from New Zealand cities were important and Walsh paid tribute to her Australian colleagues on the organising committee for their "incredibly fair" attitude towards their co-hosts "and I think we got the right balance for both countries".

The big question mark remains Christchurch, handed the plum opening clash between New Zealand and Sri Lanka on February 14. It needs approval from the Environment Court before it can proceed with developing a stadium at Hagley Park.

"We have a contingency plan in place if things don't pan out, but we don't want to go into detail on that. Those [three] games belong to Christchurch and that's where we hope they are going to stay."

The Rugby World Cup experience, when Christchurch was knocked out as a host city by the February 2011 earthquake, had been a sharp reminder that "you can't control every outcome", she added.

Canterbury Cricket's chief executive, former New Zealand captain Lee Germon, was ecstatic yesterday.

"It's the best news we've had in a long while in terms of cricket in the city ... we're hugely appreciative."

A decision is expected in the next two or three weeks and organisers have until next August to build the stadium.

Big winners out of yesterday? Nelson's Saxton Oval, which made a strong late surge into the reckoning. The venue is being lined up for a game on either the West Indian or Indian visits next summer.

Any losers? Whangarei did not put in a bid but Queenstown did and missed out. It will have the small consolation of being a host venue during the final qualifying tournament to decide the last two teams in the 14-team event early next year.

Four-time winners Australia are included in pool A with co-hosts New Zealand plus England, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh and two qualifiers.

Pool B contains South Africa, defending champions India, Pakistan, West Indies, Zimbabwe, Ireland and a qualifier. Australia have pool matches in Melbourne, Sydney, Perth, Hobart and Brisbane plus their visit to Eden Park on February 28.

The top four teams in each pool will contest the quarter-finals, the last to be in Wellington on March 21.

Where in the Worlds they'll play

* New Zealand will play Sri Lanka in the tournament opener in Christchurch on February 14, but the three games in the Garden City are subject to Environment Court approval to build a stadium at Hagley Park.

* Eden Park will host one semifinal, reprising its 1992 role, with Sydney hosting the other, and Melbourne will be the venue for the March 29 final.

* The 42 pool games are evenly split between Australia and New Zealand, and each country has seven host venues.

* Reserve days have been included from the quarter-final stage.

* All 14 teams will play at least one game in New Zealand, while the hosts play at six different venues in their pool A matches.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

> "and I think we got the right balance for both countries"


LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

Both countries are perfectly capable of hosting a world cup on their own (or at the very least some of these smaller tournaments the icc holds every year) but instead we have to settle for some half assed shit. Is a shame really.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Well if you're going to bid as co-hosts then its only fair to share the host venues.

What confuses me is why a joint bid was even necessary in the first place?


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

CharlieP said:


> In my opinion, just the one in Wellington. Though that's pushing the definition of "suitable"...


Westpac is a solid, solid venue, I say maybe in the top 5 of those that are hosting.

Auckland _really_ needs a new cricket-specific venue. With all the sentimental value (and spectators) that Eden Park holds, the boundaries are a farce.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

IHaveNoLegs said:


> Both countries are perfectly capable of hosting a world cup on their own (or at the very least some of these smaller tournaments the icc holds every year) but instead we have to settle for some half assed shit. Is a shame really.





Its AlL gUUd said:


> Well if you're going to bid as co-hosts then its only fair to share the host venues.
> 
> What confuses me is why a joint bid was even necessary in the first place?


It's clear that NZ can't host a Cricket World Cup on it's own, whilst Australia can. NZ was always going to have to team up with Australia if it wanted to host the Cricket World Cup.

The split sharing of venues is merely done as a friendly and symbolic gesture. Given the physical and population differences of the two countries, say if Australia and NZ made a joint bid for the FIFA World Cup, then it would have been NZ with 4 capable venues at most, with Australia getting 8 or 9.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

Those pics are great ExSydney. Australia is the best suited host for a cricket World Cup bar none. Neither India nor England come close.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

5portsF4n said:


> Those pics are great ExSydney. Australia is the best suited host for a cricket World Cup bar none. Neither India nor England come close.


And they are the stadia that are not been considered!

Here are the official Australia venues for the 2015 CWC

Melbourne Cricket Ground,Melbourne -100,000









Sydney Cricket Ground,Sydney -48,000









Brisbane Cricket Ground,'Gabba,Brisbane -42,000









Adelaide Oval,Adelaide -50,000









WACA Ground,Perth -25,000









Bellerive Oval,Hobart -20,000









Manuka Oval,Canberra -15,000


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

The Aussies certainly love their floodlight towers.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

RMB2007 said:


> The Aussies certainly love their floodlight towers.


Its due to the requirements of night cricket.
Lowlevel or roofline lighting is not ideal for the game.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

I know that bitching and griping after the fact won't fix anything, but if I had my druthers I would've allocated matches as follows:

*2 matches*
1. AAMI Stadium, Adelaide
2. Aurora Stadium, Launceston
3. Bellerive Oval, Hobart
4. Eden Park, Auckland
5. Etihad Stadium, Melbourne
6. Hagley Oval, Christchurch
7. Manuka Oval, Canberra
8. Metricon Stadium, Gold Coast
9. Seddon Park, Hamilton
10. Simonds Stadium, Geelong
11. Skoda Stadium, Sydney
12. Subiaco Oval, Perth

*3 matches*
1. Adelaide Oval, Adelaide
2. The Gabba, Brisbane
3. Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne
4. Sydney Cricket Ground, Sydney
5. WACA Ground, Perth
6. Westpac Stadium, Wellington

*Quarters*
1. Adelaide Oval, Adelaide
2. The Gabba, Brisbane
3. WACA Ground, Perth
4. Westpac Stadium, Wellington

*Semis*
1. ANZ Stadium, Sydney
2. Eden Park, Auckland

*Grand Final*
1. Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne

Fewer matches per venue, but more venues involved and a comparatively fairer distribution by population.

9 North Island
8 Victoria
8 New South Wales + ACT
6 Queensland
6 South Australia
6 Western Australia
4 Tasmania
2 South Island


----------



## Howdy (Apr 25, 2008)

I have to agree with those saying that the balance of matches in unfair. Aside from the difference in population the fact that cricket is a much bigger sport in Australia than in NZ should have been considered. It has a place in Australian culture that it will never have in NZ, it just isn't very popular here. Can't remember an international match selling out (except perhaps in Hamilton or the Basin Reserve) in two decades.

Three games in Auckland, one in each of Wellington (Westpac, the Basin is too small and frankly a bit of a dump), Hamilton and Christchurch, plus one or two quarter-finals, for a total of seven - eight games, would have been fairer.


----------



## chotu32 (Mar 28, 2010)

Langers said:


> Which would be a disgrace since we're one of 3 countries that actually attracts decent crowds (Eng, Ind, Aus).
> 
> Even as it stands now it's a joke we haven't got any of the big tournaments more often (WC, CT, T20) meanwhile they are rotated through the same countries over and over again.
> 
> ICC is corrupt and very poorly run, everyone knows it.


For a tournament like the world cup or even champions trophy and World T20, pretty much every country attracts good crowds. When the crowds aren't coming to a world cup, it's not because the country doesn't attract good crowds, but more because of bad planning and management (2007 West Indies). 

If you compare the caribeean premier league t20 tournament, every single stadium in every single island is filled to the brim for every single match.


----------



## chotu32 (Mar 28, 2010)

2 beautiful and highly organized nations as hosts, with top class facilities in both countries. Cricket is a big part of national identity in both countries, and the public is going to respond well to an event like the world cup.

Really looking forward to an excellent tournament


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

What is the minimum width and length a cricket field needs to be to hold world cup games?
I mean the whole thing not just the middle bit.
I cant find any specific field size requirements anywhere.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^^ If memory serves me correctly, no less than 130m on the short axis.
The ICC introduced the minimum dimensional standard a couple of years ago with exception for current Grounds like Eden Park that don't meet it.


----------



## Hishaamtariq (Mar 22, 2014)

*bump*


----------



## Hishaamtariq (Mar 22, 2014)

Glad, Can't wait for the World CUP! :banana:


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Looking forward to the WC next week.
Still think the Kiwis have been given a dream draw through to the final.
Yes,they are playing well,but Cricket Australia are a joke agreeing to play their pool game in Auckland.


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

ExSydney said:


> Looking forward to the WC next week.
> Still think the Kiwis have been given a dream draw through to the final.
> Yes,they are playing well,but Cricket Australia are a joke agreeing to play their pool game in Auckland.


 Got my ticket for it. Should be a sell out, which is rare for cricket at Eden Park.


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

ANZ & Skoda are both hosting matches? What nucklehead put together this schedule.


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

^^ They aren't. In Aus it's only SCG, MCG, GABBA, WACA, Adelaide Oval, Bellerive Oval and Manuka Oval.


----------



## hack404 (Nov 13, 2007)

The documentary _Resume Play_ follows the development of Hagley Park and the recovery of cricket in Christchurchh after the earthquake destroyed Lancaster Park. It is being shown on Fox Sports Australia and ESPN Star in other parts. Well worth watching if you can find it.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=11391120


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

poguemahone said:


> ^^ They aren't. In Aus it's only SCG, MCG, GABBA, WACA, Adelaide Oval, Bellerive Oval and Manuka Oval.


Thought so. So where the hell did that list come from before?


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

The Real Gazmon said:


> Thought so. So where the hell did that list come from before?


Just someone who has zero idea about cricket stadiums telling us their preferred venues for the tournament. Seriously, ANZ stadium for a world cup semi final :lol: Skoda, Simonds, AAMI and Subiaco are even more laughable. Have they just listed every stadium they can think of?


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

poguemahone said:


> Just someone who has zero idea about cricket stadiums telling us their preferred venues for the tournament. Seriously, ANZ stadium for a world cup semi final :lol: Skoda, Simonds, AAMI and Subiaco are even more laughable. Have they just listed every stadium they can think of?


I still don't like the idea of co-hosts. NZ could have held it on their own, same with Australia. Move the minnow matches to the smaller venues.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

poguemahone said:


> Just someone who has zero idea about cricket stadiums telling us their preferred venues for the tournament. Seriously, ANZ stadium for a world cup semi final :lol: Skoda, Simonds, AAMI and Subiaco are even more laughable. Have they just listed every stadium they can think of?


Whatever. Just thought it was ludicrous that NZ is hosting on equal terms with Oz.

You honestly believe Seddon Park is a more suitable venue for a World Cup than Carrara? :lol:


----------



## Molokai (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey we are.

My money is on Australia winning. But my favorite would be South Africa. I would love to see a South Africa / Australia final. Hopefully SA don't choke ... again. They definitely seemed to have choked in that SA/NZ warm up game.


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

From the Aussie section

53,000 fans in Adelaide for the India vs Pakistan match. 



crawf said:


> Buzz Feed



Over 1 Billion people worldwide were estimated to have watched this match. To put that in perspective the Super Bowl the other day was 170 million.

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/cricket/31479487


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

85,000 in Melbourne for Australia v England










http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/cricket/cricket-world-cup-2015-englands-5164387


----------



## Zach275 (Feb 17, 2015)

Atmosphere in Adelaide was amazing. Adelaide Oval made a remarkable setting for this match, truly world class stadium.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Its a tale of 2 very different looking World Cups in one.

Australian games played in large stadiums with huge crowds and NZ games played at small,but atmospheric park grounds.


----------



## Christchurch (Feb 17, 2015)

That's so true... I wish New Zealand could have more stadiums like westpac stadium


----------



## hack404 (Nov 13, 2007)

There is Eden Park which isn't quite a cricket or a rugby stadium. That should be full for NZ vs Australia.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

hack404 said:


> There is Eden Park which isn't quite a cricket or a rugby stadium. That should be full for NZ vs Australia.


Why did Australia agree to play a pool match in New Zealand? :lol: :nuts:


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

Wezza said:


> Why did Australia agree to play a pool match in New Zealand? :lol: :nuts:


 Because then I can go to it! :cheers:

Seriously though, one of the country's had to play in the other. When the allocations were made NZ cricket was still in shambles. It was probably seen that bringing Australia to NZ was a bigger draw than the other way round, and Australia (at that time) likely didn't see NZ as a serious threat. And it was a rare chance to sell out Eden Park for a cricket game. 

The NZ team has grown in leaps & bounds since then and are now one of the top contenders. Problem is if we do make it to the final we won't have played any games in Australia.


----------



## hack404 (Nov 13, 2007)

With the larger grounds being used in Australia, it will give NZ a chance to get a larger crowd which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Ayan Malik (Feb 18, 2015)

NZ Cricket Grounds are most attractive than Ausies as they look more greener than Austrlia. Both countries are sports lovers


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

How on earth were Australia and New Zealand allowed to be drawn in the same pool is another good question I have?


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Ayan Malik said:


> NZ Cricket Grounds are most attractive than Ausies as they look more greener than Austrlia.


Many of NZ's grounds are indeed very picturesque.

Doesn't mean they're suitable for hosting international cricket.


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

KingmanIII said:


> Many of NZ's grounds are indeed very picturesque.
> 
> Doesn't mean they're suitable for hosting international cricket.


NZ is suitable for hosting everything. Just because it's NZ.


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

Ayan Malik said:


> NZ Cricket Grounds are most attractive than Ausies as they look more greener than Austrlia. Both countries are sports lovers


New Zealand's climate is better suited to grass growing than Australia. I do love the NZ cricket grounds, they are proper 'grounds' rather than stadiums as they are in Australia.

I would have preferred the WC to be solely in NZ than co-hosted, and that's from an Aussie.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

There is a lot of questionable decisions made in the organisation of this WC.

-On Friday,NZ will have played their 3rd match.Australia have still just played the one match.
-Why is it so drawn out?Why cant they play more games in a shorter period.There is plenty of venues.Australia wait a full week until the next game.
-From what I understand,there is no rest day(despite the drawn out process),which may see Aus v Bangladesh rained out in Brisbane and split points
-As someone mentioned,why is Australia and NZ in the same pool?
-Star sports as host broadcaster?Watching the Aus v Eng match ,despite the technical problems during the game,there seems to be cameramen that cannot follow the ball and camera direction is extremely poor to what we are used to.I know the ch9 commentators can be painful,but the ch9 camerwork and direction is normally slick,refined and first class.
Also,despite the 85,000 people at the MCG,it sounded like 5,000.On field mics just dont seem to be set right.


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

New Zealand vs England tomorrow at the Cake Tin in Wellington. Could be a fascinating game & hopefully a hot crowd.


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

All tickets sold out for South Africa vs India at the MCG including standing room, looking at another 85,000. Watched the match on tv last night and couldn't help but be disappointed by the crowd in New Zealand. Yes, two minnows on a weekday. But two pretty equally classed minnows that put on a pretty good show. 2,643 for any world cup is poor. Atleast Canberra's crowd for Afghanistan Bangladesh was about capacity.


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

A couple of panorama shots a fan took from today's mauling of England by New Zealand at Westpac Stadium. I'm linking them since they're very large.

http://i.imgur.com/1rqx2wA.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/Nt5c0hF.jpg


----------



## AkilesH (Dec 1, 2014)

The best pitches are in this part of the world !


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

Nice pic from today's India/South Africa match at the Melbourne Cricket Ground. 86k showed up for India's impressive victory over South Africa.


----------



## hack404 (Nov 13, 2007)

AkilesH said:


> The best pitches are in this part of the world !


The WACA games should ensure some lower scores.


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

Australia vs New Zealand at Auckland's Eden Park.


----------

